# Some Christmas Carols For You (Poorly Trained Baritone)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas boys, girls and everything in between! I was feeling adventurous today, so I thought I'd sing a few carols for you in celebration of the birth of our Lord. I apologize in advance for the quality. I've been a bit under the weather, my breath support is terrible and I'm seriously out of practice. 

Silent Night
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder 

The Littlest Angel of All (I meant to start this in a slightly higher key. Hopefully it's not too awful)





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen 





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll contribute a little oriental romance for those unchrimassy atheists amongst us

__
https://soundcloud.com/kfX3n

Was recorded a little while ago when my voice was weaker and there are some spots of questionable intonation as well as the dodgy hummed part at the end, but you can stop before it gets there!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Op.123 said:


> I'll contribute a little oriental romance for those unchrimassy atheists amongst us
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/kfX3n
> ...


oh no! The link didn't work


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> oh no! The link didn't work




__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fthe-nightingale-and-the-rose

Maybe this?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

ooo! Sounds kinda like James King for some reason (that can never be a bad thing).


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Ooh I may need to get in on this


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! I should have recorded this muuuch higher in my voice but it was early and I was too lazy to warm up lol. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Merry Christmas boys, girls and everything in between! I was feeling adventurous today, so I thought I'd sing a few carols for you in celebration of the birth of our Lord. I apologize in advance for the quality. I've been a bit under the weather, my breath support is terrible and I'm seriously out of practice.
> 
> Silent Night
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> ...


Marvelous. Lovely. Great to connect with you better. Thank you!


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Y’all sound so nice!!! Didn’t finish all of Bboy and 123’s cuts but I will! Very impressed!


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Op.123 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fthe-nightingale-and-the-rose
> 
> Maybe this?


It doesn't work too


----------

